# 2009 WUSV ~ Results



## Candy Eggert

http://www.wusv2009.com/english/results/index.html


----------



## James Downey

I am seeing this right!!! Danny Cox with a 98 in C....Absolutley amazing. 

I have to root for my Homey Bert Aerts...95 in C.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic

In A james, in tracking... If he gets 98 in C, too, he may bag the whole thing, as his dog does great B routine.



James Downey said:


> I am seeing this right!!! Danny Cox with a 98 in C....Absolutley amazing.
> 
> I have to root for my Homey Bert Aerts...95 in C.


----------



## James Downey

OOPs! I thought the last column was C. Not the Total...But still amazing.


----------



## Becky Shilling

Does anyone know what tracking conditions are/were like? I don't see a single 100 pt track yet, which seems unusual for the WUSV. By and large tracking scores seem low - just wondered if conditions were really harsh.


----------



## Steve Burger

Becky Shilling said:


> Does anyone know what tracking conditions are/were like? I don't see a single 100 pt track yet, which seems unusual for the WUSV. By and large tracking scores seem low - just wondered if conditions were really harsh.


In 2004 there were six 100 point tracks. Since then I think there have only been 2 (one in 2005 and one in 2007). Perhaps 2004 was an anomaly or super easy conditions or maybe an easier than normal judge?


----------



## James Downey

And the highest OB score so far is a 94.

But there are already 6 v's in protection...this years FCI only had a handful. 

Looks like judging maybe a little tougher this year than it was last.

I want to see video of the Isreali dog. and the Mexican dog. The dog from isreal looks to have it's shit all in one sack. But OB seems to be the killer as of late....Getting a V in OB is getting harder and harder.


----------



## Steve Burger

James Downey said:


> But there are already 6 v's in protection...this years FCI only had a handful.
> 
> Looks like judging maybe a little tougher this year than it was last.
> 
> I want to see video of the Isreali dog. and the Mexican dog. The dog from isreal looks to have it's shit all in one sack. But OB seems to be the killer as of late....Getting a V in OB is getting harder and harder.


Wow a 100 in C phase for the Mexican team! I didn't know you could get one under LC.


----------



## Denise Picicci

Steve Burger said:


> Wow a 100 in C phase for the Mexican team! I didn't know you could get one under LC.


Would love to see the video of that routine, super super job. When was the last time a team recieved 100 in protection at this level?


----------



## Steve Burger

Denise Picicci said:


> Would love to see the video of that routine, super super job. When was the last time a team recieved 100 in protection at this level?


 Also his A and C phase scores are a huge improvement over last year where he scored in the 70's in both phases.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Becky Shilling said:


> Does anyone know what tracking conditions are/were like? I don't see a single 100 pt track yet, which seems unusual for the WUSV. By and large tracking scores seem low - just wondered if conditions were really harsh.


http://www.wusv2009.com/english/tracking/index.html

We've had an Indian Summer here, last Wednesday the temperatures rose to over 24° C but Thursday started with the downpour and in Krefeld it's rainy at the moment.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Watch it live:

http://www.schaeferhund.de/site/


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel

Winner Satoris Gator from Mexico
C= 100

Here is the Long Bite until end of routine. Can you say awesome!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc-QJTqxNrA


----------



## James Downey

I do not think the comp is over...it does not seem that all scores are posted yet. And they say they are live. I am sure Ronny van den berghe did not skip protection with a 97 a and 94 b. and Sharon ronen with 99 A and 97 C....has not gone yet.


----------



## James Downey

In fact looking at the scores, a high 80 or low 90 for some would beat the high protection dog.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel

My goof! He won high C, unless there is a tie for High Protection. I didn't scroll to the second page!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Burger

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> Winner Satoris Gator from Mexico
> C= 100
> 
> Here is the Long Bite until end of routine. Can you say awesome!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc-QJTqxNrA


One hell of a critique as well.


----------



## Steve Burger

Yes there are a number still in the running including a fellow club member, Gabi Hoffman from Canada. But I like the chances of those with only C phase left rather than B phase. Still no V scores in OB.


----------



## Erik Berg

This dog gave some entertainment
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEOPFxxB_9I


----------



## Candy Eggert

The dog was having a good time ;-) This is a classic example of a dog that doesn't auto out when the helper freezes up


----------



## Sherry Spivey

Erik Berg said:


> This dog gave some entertainment
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEOPFxxB_9I


Man, that was a riot to watch. Felt bad for the handler though...That dog is a hand full.:neutral:


----------



## Steve Burger

Looks like the Israeli team came through...

http://www.schaeferhunde.de/site/fileadmin/pdf/veranstaltungen/wusvwm_2009/listen/zw_wusvwm.pdf


----------



## Mike Lauer

> Originally Posted by *Erik Berg*
> _This dog gave some entertainment
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEOPFxxB_9I_


that decoy got a little jumpy after that little kiss at 4:38ish


----------



## TOM SMITH

Another solid performance by Mike Diehl and Erri.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Steve Burger said:


> Yes there are a number still in the running including a fellow club member, Gabi Hoffman from Canada.


No fair, Gabi's an Australian. Will be interesting to see if Lance judges her C part, considering its his wife.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Sherry Spivey said:


> Man, that was a riot to watch. Felt bad for the handler though...That dog is a hand full.:neutral:


Everyone including the judge had a laugh about the dogs. The only one that wasnt laughing was the decoy, who may have dropped some dingleberries, and the owner.
Looks like the dog has got some attitude.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Sherry Spivey said:


> Man, that was a riot to watch. Felt bad for the handler though...That dog is a hand full.:neutral:


I loved it! But then again, I love dogs that are a bit of a handful. :twisted:


----------



## Becky Shilling

Awww! The video has been removed, dang it!


----------



## Steve Burger

Christopher Jones said:


> No fair, Gabi's an Australian. Will be interesting to see if Lance judges her C part, considering its his wife.


He did. Since the judging spot is an appointed position (appointed 2 years in advance) and the handlers have to earn their spot, it is allowed. The dog scored 94. Which is about what it always scores. In the numerous club, regional and national trials I have seen, it never scores above 96 or below 92 except in last year's WUSV where it scored a 90.


----------



## Anna Van Kovn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95GNM7GGKVQ


----------



## Jackie Mulligan

Anna Van Kovn said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95GNM7GGKVQ


Ha, ha, I like that dog.


----------



## Sue DiCero

Tracking was dependent on the day.

Thursday was like a lake, Friday was very good, Sat OK and Sunday was tougher due to heavy rain during the night. 


luck of the draw. Consistent and correct judging at tracking. Short tracks.


----------



## Sue DiCero

The Russian dog had major attitude and a major crowd favorite.

Gabi's routine was correctly judged at 94. 

Interesting no critique on the 100 points and it is the 1st time Lance has given a 100 point C phase.

Mike and Arci were great. Very intense in the work. I got some great fotos of the C phase and a friend did the video.

Friend on the HU team with a HOt dog (and he is a K9handler) did 95 points. Very nice work. Other one did 93, same with HOT dog and a k9 handler....


----------

